# Vumetro 19 leds con lm3915 y lm3916



## hellfull (Nov 2, 2010)

Comparto mi proyecto de un vumetro de 19 leds, con un lm3915 y lm3916. Los resultados aparentemente fueron muy satisfactorios, osea que hace lo que debe. Adjunto en pcb que hize con un programa llamado PIA pcb editor.



> Es  un circuito para medir el nivel de audio. El circuito IC1 adapta y  amplifica con el TR1. El circuito alrededor del IC2 hace la  rectificación de media-onda de la señal acústica. Con el interruptor S1,  seleccionamos el tipo de indicación, que tendremos del LED. Con los  valores de las resistencias R6 y R7 que coloquemos en el circuito, el  nivel de la señal, en la entrada es 7.8V.
> Lista de componentes
> 
> R1-2= 10Kohm
> ...


Cualquier pregunta adelante, la resolveré. La placa se que esta muy mejorable, pero si así funciona por ahora vasta.


----------



## hellfull (Nov 2, 2010)

Se me olvido decir que este vumetro no mide la potencia de salida sino el nivel de señal en un previo.


----------



## DannyR (Feb 28, 2014)

hellfull dijo:


> Comparto mi proyecto de un vumetro de 19 leds, con un lm3915 y lm3916. Los resultados aparentemente fueron muy satisfactorios, osea que hace lo que debe. Adjunto en pcb que hize con un programa llamado PIA pcb editor.
> 
> Cualquier pregunta adelante, la resolveré. La placa se que esta muy mejorable, pero si así funciona por ahora vasta.



Funcionaria bien éste circuito con una masa virtual para usarlo con fuente simple? Se puede cambiar el TL072 por TL071?


----------

